# Heat Transfers on Mesh reversible basketball jerseys



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

I am going to be heat pressing transfers on reversible mesh basketball jerseys on both sides. What is the best heat transfer material for this and the best way to do this? When you press, does the ink flow through the holes? Looking at ordering transfers from Transfer Express or Stahl's.


----------



## trendytee (Oct 20, 2008)

Anyone have any info on heat pressing both sides of mesh reversible basketball jerseys?


----------



## Peggy (Oct 16, 2007)

It's important to get a product that has good opacity and durability. Make sure the adhesive is formulated for your type of jersey...there are some materials specifically made for tricot, micro and other types of mesh jerseys. Teflon pad protectors are great to use especially for this application, it protects the lower platen when you are applying your numbers to the flip side of the jersey. Also make sure to use a teflon sheet or teflon pillow inside so your application doesn't affect the backside of the jersey. Hope this helps!


----------



## dixieexpress (Jul 26, 2008)

Call transfer express and tell them what you are doing and they will help you, Ive had good customer service with them.
Good luck


----------

